# Pumpkin Butterscotch Bubble Bread



## kansasgirl (Dec 13, 2004)

This is a fabulous pull apart bread - wonderful for the holidays. The leftovers (if there are any!) make a really great bread pudding. 

Pumpkin Butterscotch Bubble Bread 
2 cans refrigerated buttermilk biscuit dough 
1 can Pumpkin pie filling (the kind with all the spices) 
1 box Butterscotch pudding mix, not instant 
1/2 c Brown sugar 
1/2 c Butter 
1/2 c Chopped pecans or walnuts 

Preheat oven to 350F. Lightly grease a Bundt pan. 
1.Cut each biscuit into quarters and roll each piece out into a small circle. 
2.Spoon about 1 ts of pumpkin pie filling into each circle and then pinch the edges of the circle shut to form a small ball. Do not overfill! 
3.Roll each ball in the pudding mix. Alternately arrange dough balls in the Bundt pan and sprinkle with pudding mix and pecans. Sprinkle any remaining pudding mix and pecans over the top. 
4.Combine brown sugar and butter in a bowl and microwave on medium until a syrup is formed. Pour syrup over balls. 
5.Bake for 30-35 minutes or until lightly golden. As soon as you remove the pan from the oven, loosen the sides of the pan with a knife and invert Bundt pan onto a serving plate. Pull apart gently to serve.


----------

